# What will it be for?



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I have 2 8 foot lengths of 1x2s. What do you think they'll be for? I will post what they are when I have built it.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Ummm . . . an octagon 2 feet on each side with N scale flex track on the top?


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

The structural sides of a winding river that runs thru it ?


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

GNfan said:


> Ummm . . . an octagon 2 feet on each side with N scale flex track on the top?


Nope.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

telltale said:


> The structural sides of a winding river that runs thru it ?


Nope.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

for my next lay out as soon as you ship them to me :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

sid said:


> for my next lay out as soon as you ship them to me :smilie_daumenpos:


You only need these small boards?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Going into the toothpick business?


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Going into the toothpick business?


Naw, this will still be for my N scale trains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you planning on suspending the layout from a ceiling?
So you can raise and lower it?


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Are you planning on suspending the layout from a ceiling?
> So you can raise and lower it?


What would those have anything to do with what you said?

The 2 boards, are 8 feet long and they are 1 inch by 2 inches.

They will be cut into 2 4 foot lengths and then a bunch of much smaller lengths. I will need some paint for them; 2 different colours.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

swimmer_spe said:


> I have 2 8 foot lengths of 1x2s. What do you think they'll be for? I will post what they are when I have built it.


Your first post above.



swimmer_spe said:


> What would those have anything to do with what you said?
> 
> The 2 boards, are 8 feet long and they are 1 inch by 2 inches.
> 
> They will be cut into 2 4 foot lengths and then a bunch of much smaller lengths. I will need some paint for them; 2 different colours.


\
Till now you never said you were cutting them. 

Take 2 8' lengths, put a thin sheet of plywood then add a couple of inches of foam you could very easily make a suspended layout.

Maybe you should have added that those 2 8' boards will be cut up into many pieces.:smokin:


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Your first post above.
> 
> 
> \
> ...


I didn't want to give it away right away. Enough people have guessed that I felt more information would be worth it.

Up until I am done, which might be this weekend, I will keep telling people if they are right, and I may add more clues.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The colors are black and white, and you're making an old-fashioned wooden "Railroad Crossing" sign (I believe called a crossbuck) for your train room.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

GNfan said:


> The colors are black and white, and you're making an old-fashioned wooden "Railroad Crossing" sign (I believe called a crossbuck) for your train room.


Well, you are correct on one of the colours. 

No crossbucks. Besides, what would all the little pieces be for?

Yes, it is for my train room.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

swimmer_spe said:


> Well, you are correct on one of the colours.
> 
> No crossbucks. Besides, what would all the little pieces be for?
> 
> Yes, it is for my train room.



We are waiting.............

Shelves? Or has that been said?
What is the prize we win?


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> We are waiting.............
> 
> Shelves? Or has that been said?
> What is the prize we win?


I will be tackling it likely today.

No one mentioned shelves.....


----------

